

 Review our startup - hxf148
http://infostripe.com/
We posted about infostripe to the overnight/overseas HN crowd last week. After implementing many of the suggestions and comments I thought I would resubmit it to the day crowd to see what you thought of it in it's current form.<p>Also check out actual examples:<p>http://infostripe.com/stylemepretty
http://infostripe.com/gogeeks
http://infostripe.com/twit
http://infostripe.com/swordandlaser
http://infostripe.com/appslappy 
and many more at the site..<p>Thanks in advance for your time,
Harold
http://infostripe.com/harold
======
hxf148
We posted about infostripe to the overnight/overseas HN crowd last week. After
implementing many of the suggestions and comments I thought I would resubmit
it to the day crowd to see what you thought of it in it's current form.

Also check out actual examples:

<http://infostripe.com/stylemepretty> <http://infostripe.com/gogeeks>
<http://infostripe.com/twit> <http://infostripe.com/swordandlaser>
<http://infostripe.com/appslappy> and many more at the site..

Thanks in advance for your time, Harold <http://infostripe.com/harold>

